# going coyote hunting for the fist time



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

i live in westerville and was thinking alum or delaware what do you guys and gals think? also what would be better morin or evening????
thanks


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have seen far more coyotes at Delaware running the ice in the mornings along the wildlife shore. I have only seen a few at Alum, not saying they aren't there, but I would suggest Delaware Wildlife area. As far as times go, thats always a crap shoot. Most of the yotes I've seen are running in the morning.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

cool thanks for the info F1504X4...
i just go a 22-250 and its all sighted in..now i'm going nuts to take it out!!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

go get them, post pics!


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

will do


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

I like mornings myself. Use a little fox urine (available from any trapping supplier), put it on a cotton ball, and stick it in a bush or brush near you for cover scent. I've also realized yotes always come in with the wind to there face. Good luck to ya!


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks stuller


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

As of recently they have been really active in the morning through midday ! I called one in in the woods two weeks ago at 12:45 pm . Stick close to super thick cover and on the edges , more times than not they wont cross a big wide open field during the daytime but it could happen . Start your first set up at first light and hunt til mid day or so . Always keep the wind in your face when walking to your set up , but when calling always hunt with a cross wind so you can watch your down wind side at all times . Hope this helps !


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks Bulldawg for the tips!!  i hope i do you all proud


----------



## Aortiz (Jun 26, 2013)

Bulldawg said:


> As of recently they have been really active in the morning through midday ! I called one in in the woods two weeks ago at 12:45 pm . Stick close to super thick cover and on the edges , more times than not they wont cross a big wide open field during the daytime but it could happen . Start your first set up at first light and hunt til mid day or so . Always keep the wind in your face when walking to your set up , but when calling always hunt with a cross wind so you can watch your down wind side at all times . Hope this helps !


Please understand I am a total noob. Why watch your downwind side?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Aortiz said:


> Please understand I am a total noob. Why watch your downwind side?


A yote will wind you in no time if they come in from downwind of you. They have a heck of a nose on them.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Absolutely Bobk , also you just have to remember they are the predator so they always have the upper hand . Their hearing and sense of smell is unlike any other critter in Ohio that you will hunt . But more times than not they will usually circle downwind of the sound they are hearing before they go in to investigate !


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

I've heard to set downwind of you're call. Coyote will circle downwind, and this will put you closer to the critter!


----------



## 03machstock (Jul 1, 2013)

Get anything?


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I have some hide stretching boards up for sale !!! CHEAP
I have 50 of them ready to go


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Cuz a yote will approach your calls from downwind, he wants to smell what he is hearing.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

